# Burning Knee



## gb155 (18 Mar 2011)

Been riding pretty hard this week.

As a result , my knee has what I can best explane to be a burning sensation on the inside ?

Does that make sense ? what could it be ?

My pace has been fine (in fact better than fine, I managed to average almost 19Mph) and I have done a fair bit of climbing too (EDIT-just over 5400ft in 5 days)


----------



## Banjo (18 Mar 2011)

gb155 said:


> Been riding pretty hard this week.
> 
> As a result , my knee has what I can best emplane to be a burning sensation on the inside ?
> 
> ...



My mate had a similar problem after riding with his saddle too low. We tried to tell him but he only believed us after the pain.I imagine your bike will be well set up so probably not that anyway.

500ft of climbing in 5 days? You could clock that up going over a few road humps


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2011)

Banjo said:


> My mate had a similar problem after riding with his saddle too low. We tried to tell him but he only believed us after the pain.I imagine your bike will be well set up so probably not that anyway.
> 
> *500ft of climbing in 5 days? You could clock that up going over a few road humps *



I was thinking that!! Better not come on a Colinj forum ride Gaz, we do that in the 1st 5 miles lol.


----------



## Garz (18 Mar 2011)

Hmmm maybe left off a zero!


----------



## gb155 (18 Mar 2011)

Gawd, I'm an idiot, It was actually 5400 ft, I did miss a zero off the end and didn't credit myself with 400ft from tonight.


----------



## gb155 (18 Mar 2011)

Banjo said:


> My mate had a similar problem after riding with his saddle too low. We tried to tell him but he only believed us after the pain.I imagine your bike will be well set up so probably not that anyway.
> 
> 500ft of climbing in 5 days? You could clock that up going over a few road humps



It might actually be a TINY bit too low, will raise it tomorrow and give it a go, cheers


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2011)

Are you grinding the gears sat down ? I'm a bit old skool, and climb with fairly big gears, but get out of the saddle rather than sit down (although that's all out of the window now I've just had the shoulder fixed).

Where is the pain ? Are you saying inside, behind the kneecap. Most likely too big gears/too low - I take this is on the new bike ?

Get the tape measure out and get measuring all your bikes...


----------



## gb155 (19 Mar 2011)

I have climbed Joel Lane every day this week, I do climb in a big gear but I ALWAYS Stand.

Yeah its behind the knee cap, Its on the CAAD9 yeah.

I guess it could be too low, but it would be only a few CM's, i'll investigate tho.

Thanks 




fossyant said:


> Are you grinding the gears sat down ? I'm a bit old skool, and climb with fairly big gears, but get out of the saddle rather than sit down (although that's all out of the window now I've just had the shoulder fixed).
> 
> Where is the pain ? Are you saying inside, behind the kneecap. Most likely too big gears/too low - I take this is on the new bike ?
> 
> Get the tape measure out and get measuring all your bikes...


----------



## nosherduke996 (19 Mar 2011)

A few weeks back i had the same sensation on the outside of the knee after 50 miles or so.
I kept massaging Ibuprofen gell into it on a regular basis, and also noticed that my left foot was turned inwards so i changed the cleat position. Went on a 70 mile 4000 ft of climbing ride last week with no problems.


----------



## gb155 (19 Mar 2011)

nosherduke996 said:


> A few weeks back i had the same sensation on the outside of the knee after 50 miles or so.
> I kept massaging Ibuprofen gell into it on a regular basis, and also noticed that my left foot was turned inwards so i changed the cleat position. Went on a 70 mile 4000 ft of climbing ride last week with no problems.



I have raised the saddle 3CM

but you could be onto something there, been using new shoes for 2 weeks now, Am gonna head out for some climbing today, weather looks AMAZING, will take my old SPD's and see how I get on.


----------



## gb155 (19 Mar 2011)

Just done a 30 mile ride, with 2500ft of climbing, averaged just under 15 Mph, The knee seems to feel fine, Im guessing it was both the shoes and seat height TBH


----------



## Garz (19 Mar 2011)

3cm is quite a large jump. But on reading your factoids I would say it was more the shoes (cleat setup).


----------



## steve52 (19 Mar 2011)

any opions on what is for me a new knee pain looking down at my left kneecap just to the right of center is the location and it feels like a burning sensation but is ,or feels to be just beneath the skin on what would be the surface of the knee cap, unlike past pains that have been deep inside the knee?


----------



## gb155 (22 Mar 2011)

feeling 10x better after the changes made at weekend, and as an added bonus, with the saddle being higher, I cycle faster


----------

